# Pizza Pot Pies



## mish (Feb 27, 2006)

Why didn't I think of this?!

Pizza ingredients go into a bowl, which is topped with Sicilian bread dough and baked. When it comes out of the kitchen, the waiter inverts the bowl onto a plate, and the pizza filling flows out onto the bread, which is now a crust.

http://www.chicagoist.com/archives/2006/02/21/deep_dish_make_way_for_pizza_pot_pie.php

http://www.toomanychefs.com/archives/001714.php#more

http://lilyng2000.blogspot.com/2005/06/pizza-pot-pie.html


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey, I didn't think of that either. That's cool.


----------



## mish (Feb 27, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Hey, I didn't think of that either. That's cool.


 
Thanks, texas.  Now I can't decide - puff pastry or pizza dough.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 27, 2006)

Puff pastry would be prettier... but pizza dough tastes so good... 
Hard choice.


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 27, 2006)

very cool idea mish...why didn't I think of that? your right that is an awesome idea!


----------



## mish (Feb 27, 2006)

It made me stop and think, if one simple idea can be a big success... why not Pizza Bowls? Pizza in a bread bowl, or bread sticks wrapped around small ramekins. The family size could be called The Super Bowl, lol.  Heh, you never know.  Any ideas? Maybe we can start a new trend/dish/biz?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 27, 2006)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## Mylegsbig (Feb 27, 2006)

where can i find puff pastries or sicillian bread dough? Is it hard to work with the sicillian bread dough?


----------



## mish (Feb 27, 2006)

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> where can i find puff pastries or sicillian bread dough? Is it hard to work with the sicillian bread dough?


 
Puff pastry is in the refrigerated section of the supermarket. There is a dough recipe in one of the links, but if you have a fave pizza place, you could pick up the dough fresh. I like using their's when I'm in a hurry. Here is a peek at one of the popular brands with tips.

http://www.puffpastry.com/usagetips.aspx

(The recipes look yummy too.)

Hope that helps.


----------



## mish (Feb 27, 2006)

MLB, why didn't I think to mention... I'll bet one of the members has a great dough recipe.


----------

